# Frog Bikes, Kinderbikes aus England



## Taurus1 (5. September 2013)

Da sich (zumindest im Moment) doch einige fuer Frog Bikes interessieren, mache ich hier mal einen extra-Thread auf, sonst geht das in den anderen Threads unter.

Hier erst mal der Link zur Homepage:
http://www.frogbikes.com/

Frog Bikes ist ein relativ neuer englischer Hersteller, der leichte und trotzem halbwegs bezahlbare Kinderrader baut. Die Raeder werden auch nach Deutschland geliefert (25 GBP, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe). Der Hersteller verkauft ab Werk, ueber Haendler in England und ueber diverse englische Internethaendler.

Beispiel das Frog 52: 20 Zoll, 7 Gaenge, Tektro V-Brakes, 8,8 kg 245 GBP -> etwas unter 300 Euro

Hinter den Namen mit den Nummern steckt ein System: die Zahl gibt die empfohlene mindest Innenbeinlaenge an. Daraus kann man dann evtl. einen Schluss auf die Radgroesse ziehen, oder man guckt sich die Beschreibung an.
Sie bauen die ganze Palette von Laufrad bis 26 Zoll, in manchen Radgroessen verschiedene Rahmengroessen zur Auswahl.

Hier der Link zur Groessentabelle:
http://www.frogbikes.com/how-to-choose-a-childs-bike.aspx

Erfahrungen in Deutschland habe ich auf die Schnelle noch keine gefunden, hier mal ein Link zu einer Englischsprachigen Seite:
http://www.cyclosport.org/02-Apr-2013/product-reviews/bikes/review-frog-bikes-frog-55.html

Ein Testbericht vom Frog 52 aus einer englischen Radzeitung, inklusive Vergleich mit dem Islabike Beinn20:
http://road.cc/content/review/85992-frog-bikes-52
kurze Zusammenfassung: das Frog 52 ist ein sehr gutes Rad, das Beinn ist teurer, dafuer leichter und ein klein bisschen besser ausgestattet. Ein 6jaehriger (hat ein Beinn20 small), der das Frog testen durfte, sagte, das Beinn ist besser zum springen, dass Frog besser zum schnell fahren. Aber beide sind toll.
Interessant: Die im Vergleich zum Beinn20 laengere Kurbel (140mm) wurde zwar erwaehnt, aber nicht als zu lang moniert.

Wer noch mehr Lust hat, zu lesen, hier der Link zum News-Archiv auf der Frog Bikes Seite:
http://www.frogbikes.com/blog/category/frog-in-the-news/

Ich hoffe, das konnte ein wenig denen helfen, die kein Islabike mehr bekommen koennen, im Moment auch auf Kaniabikes warten muessen, oder eine etwas guenstigere Alternative dazu suchen.


----------



## trolliver (5. September 2013)

Tatsächlich eine interessante Alternative, die hier ab und zu thematisiert wurde. Gut, einen Thread dafür aufzumachen. Ich weiß bislang von keinem, der eines der Frogs hat.

Ich habe mir, da mich die Größe derzeit interessiert, nur mal die beiden 20-Zöller angesehen. Bei beiden ist als Kurbellänge 127mm angegeben.

Mir gefällt die Länge des Oberrohres, oft sind mir diese zu kurz. Deutlich zu lang finde ich hingegen den Hinterbau, das bremst die Agilität ein und kostet Gewicht. Zudem scheint es keine Tretlagerabsenkung zu geben; immerhin auch keine Überhöhung. Der Text läßt sich nicht darüber aus, es ist ein reiner Eindruck vom Foto. Das macht das Rad etwas später fahrbar und es allgemein schwerer, die Sattelhöhe einzustellen. Insgesamt gefällt mir der Rahmen so nicht.

Sie sind ein ganzes Kilo schwerer als die Islas. Keine schlechten Räder, das nicht, allerdings muß man, um ein Kilo rauszuholen, doch einiges investieren und austauschen.

Witzigerweise gibt Frog das Gewicht der Felgen an, auf das sind sie offensichtlich stolz. 330g ist auch ein guter Wert. Warum allerdings bei 20" mit 28L gearbeitet wird...

Es gibt keine Gepäckträger als Accessoir und die Räder sind auch nicht darauf ausgelegt.. Die angebotenen Front- und Rückleuchten sind vieeel zu teuer, gibt's bei Ebay für 1 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (5. September 2013)

Grad gesehen, es gibt schon einen Thread.

Hier geht's weiter:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=628227


----------

